# temps entre envoi et reception d'un courriel



## dbr22 (8 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour , 
J'aimerais bien savoir s'il n'y a que le hasard ou s'il existe une veritable explication pour comprendre ce que je viens de constater 

echange de courriels par logiciel mail entre 2 macs situes dans la meme maison , dans 2 pieces voisines distantes de 5 ou 6 metres .

- ordi1 : un iMac G5 powerPC , OS X 10.4.11 ___  relie a livebox orange par ethernet

- ordi2 : un macbook 13"  intel , OS X 10.6.2 ____  relie a la meme livebox orange par  airport

ordi1 envoie a 19 :00 un courriel avec une PJ de 1Mo -> recu a 20:20
ordi1  envoie a 19 :20 un courriel avec texte de 4 Ko -> recu a 23:50

ALORS QUE :

ordi2 envoie a 19 :15 un courriel avec texte de 12 Ko -> recu a 19 :16

ALORS , IL FAUT FAIRE AVEC ? 
Merci


----------



## pascalformac (8 Janvier 2010)

il peut y avoir plein de raisons
( dont le service email, et là en plus j'imagine que c'est du pop et  smtp orange....)

perso quand j'envoie un message à disons 19h20
il est recu sauf rares exceptions à 19h 20 + quelques secondes , ou + quelques minutes dans de rares cas

edit
je precise pop et smtp ne sont pas de norange , c'est du gmail donc les mahousses serveurs de google auprès desquels  ceux de norange sont des anémiques

et apparement en ce moment chez norange t'es pas le seul avec ces décalages


----------



## dbr22 (8 Janvier 2010)

oui , c'est du pop et du smtp orange
je ne vois pas bien le rapport entre google et orange mais ca doit me depasser 
Mais si les serveurs orange sont anemiques nos cotisations devraient leur permettre de se procurer un peu de EPO aupres des coachs des coureurs cyclistes !


----------



## schwebb (8 Janvier 2010)

dbr22 a dit:


> nos cotisations devraient leur permettre de se procurer un peu de EPO aupres des coachs des coureurs cyclistes !



Si seulement. 

Blague à part, +1 pour Gmail. J'utilise aussi Gmail à la place d'Orange depuis un bout de temps, et c'est tout bon. 

Bénéfices secondaires: si un jour tu dois aller dans un MacDo ou autre spot public, tu ne pourras sans doute pas envoyer de mail, à cause des smtp (serveurs d'envoi) d'Orange, alors qu'avec Gmail aucun problème.
Et puis tu peux garder ton adresse Gmail éternellement, même si tu changes d'opérateur, ce qui est bien pratique.


----------



## pascalformac (8 Janvier 2010)

parce que norange continue ces pratiques anciennes du couic quand on part?
je croyais qu'ils avaient enfin compris...
MDR

j'ai toujours trouvé wanamoo nul , et semble t il ca n'a pas beaucoup changé avec norange
(merite bien son qualificatif de fournisseur historique, très historique même)


----------



## schwebb (8 Janvier 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> parce que norange continue ces pratiques anciennes du couic quand on part?



Pas réellement, non: tu peux garder une adresse mail gratuite pendant un certain temps, mais c'est vraiment pas pratique, je trouve.

Et puis faut le savoir, parce qu'ils ne le proposent pas. Et quand tu demandes la marche à suivre, c'est la croix et la bannière pour trouver un interlocuteur qui peut t'expliquer clairement (il y a une histoire d'accès à ce mail gratuit en bas débit uniquement que je n'ai jamais comprise).


----------



## pascalformac (8 Janvier 2010)

ok donc c'est un joli dédale dans la plus  pure tradition francetelecomienne

 à une époque ils adoraient maintenir des options interessantes, en services divers, web ou non,  , mais soigneusement enfouies, alors que bien entendu d'autres options ( en géneral plus chères) étaient en vitrine


----------

